# Speedy wrench for vice (repurposed parts)



## thriller007 (Jun 30, 2020)

So a buddy come over today who was wanting some help with his hydraulic brakes on his mountain bike. I got my boxes of mountain bike parts for his project and saw some old crank arms and the lightbulb went on. How about using an old Mnt bike crank for a speedy wrench body. I had 2 extra 15mm sockets that fit the vice nice. Not finished yet but here’s the start. Now just need to make a handle but even as it is it’s better than the stock handle.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 30, 2020)

Bicycles have hydraulic brakes now????  Boy am I ever out of touch with stuff LOL.


----------



## Everett (Jun 30, 2020)

What a cool idea!  Curious what you'll use as a handle.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> So a buddy come over today who was wanting some help with his hydraulic brakes on his mountain bike. I got my boxes of mountain bike parts for his project and saw some old crank arms and the lightbulb went on. How about using an old Mnt bike crank for a speedy wrench body. I had 2 extra 15mm sockets that fit the vice nice. Not finished yet but here’s the start. Now just need to make a handle but even as it is it’s better than the stock handle.


Should be nice and strong! I think they make those out of pretty good material?


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 1, 2020)

Everett said:


> What a cool idea!  Curious what you'll use as a handle.


I pondered that last night and thought that I would look through the shop and see what pedals I had that I could modify since they already had bearings in them and will screw right in. Will keep you posted.


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 1, 2020)

Well that worked out good. Found an old aluminum pedal and cut the sides off and now we have a very free turning ball bearing handle. The speed handle is a success!! Time to clean up the mess now.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> Well that worked out good. Found an old aluminum pedal and cut the sides off and now we have a very free turning ball bearing handle. The speed handle is a success!! Time to clean up the mess now.


Well good job and you have an unique one of a kind handle.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 1, 2020)

great idea!!!


----------



## Janger (Jul 2, 2020)

Luv it thriller! How is the socket attached to the handle?


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 2, 2020)

Janger said:


> Luv it thriller! How is the socket attached to the handle?


The sockets are an interference fit. I shot for .003 interference.


----------



## Janger (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice. Do you have a press? or just use the vise to push it in?


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 3, 2020)

Janger said:


> Nice. Do you have a press? or just use the vise to push it in?


 I don’t think my vice would’ve been able to push it in. I have a 12 ton hydraulic press that I used.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 3, 2020)

I like that style of handle, I might have to build another one. I'm curious to see if the press fit will be enough to hold the socket when you need to crank on it (no pun intended)lol. Did you notice what the pressure was on the press?


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 3, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I like that style of handle, I might have to build another one. I'm curious to see if the press fit will be enough to hold the socket when you need to crank on it (no pun intended)lol. Did you notice what the pressure was on the press?


Sorry I just have a cheap princess auto hydraulic press that is a 12 ton so there was no gauge on it but I’ll tell you that it was pretty hard to push on the first one at least that one on the long handle version. On the middle socket I overshot the measurements a bit so it a little looser but should be ok.  It was also peeling off some aluminum on the way through on the end one.


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 4, 2020)

Excellent idea, gonna make me one as soon as I have taught my better half to pedal with one leg.
Seems like it would also make an excellent crank handle for turning a lathe spindle by hand.


----------



## molyknow (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh wow i want to do this... i think i actually may have a crank laying around


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 29, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> Excellent idea, gonna make me one as soon as I have taught my better half to pedal with one leg.
> Seems like it would also make an excellent crank handle for turning a lathe spindle by hand.


Better get her a clipped pedal for the other side.


----------

